# Photo etch or not for the J2



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

I am getting ready to build the J2. I am going to light it up and want to know if any one has used the photo etched parts and are they worth buying.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Absolutely! Also, you'll need the landing gear too.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Landing gear,not so much.....PE a Must!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC9A0E02733B23DCA


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Photo-etched/Decals from our friend Paul at Paragrafx is a must for this kit in my honest opinion.

I used it on all my Jupiter 2 builds and cannot recomend them enough!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Henry At TSDS Also has great decals for the Moebius Jupiter 2


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm going to somewhat disagree on this, afterall life would be very boring if we all agreed on everything. 

The PE is great if you are going to use fiber optics to light every last button, dial, and light. But it is just a flat piece of metal. I like the stock plastic pieces because they have the raised features and give the piece a three-dimensional feel. The stock control panel pieces have the raised buttons and dials and also have a raised ring around the radars, which I like. If you have the patience to paint the buttons and dials it gives quite a good effect without the fiber.


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

J2 that is great work. I love the look. Did you use the decal set for the radar.


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, yes those are decals on the radars backlit with leds. Since the stock pieces were clear I just put decals over the center circle and painted the rest. If you want to see more of this model go here:


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=371196


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

No Comment


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I agree with Mr Solo.


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

I disagree about throwing the scale off. The Moebius stock control panels are closer to the "real" ones. The PEs may look cool but are not accurate, the center radar is way off and the side radars are too big and too bright. There is also alot of light leakage going on around the edges. Moebius knew what they were doing when they made the stock pieces, the only thing they got wrong is that the center radar is upside down. But I think its orientation may have actually changed during the run of the show.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

No Comment.


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

Cartoony Huh? The ones with the oversized, inaccurate radars with big internal circles and inaccurate colors are the cartoonish ones.

I don't care how many of these you have built or for who. All one has to do is look at the real control panel to see that the PE stuff is way off. It's not super accurate, it's not accurate at all...and not just because of poor picture quality. Maybe your customers didn't say anything, but if they are hardcore Lost in Space fans I bet they noticed the inaccuracy of the control panel. I have noticed this on all of the builds I have seen that use the PE plates. One shot above even has the left and right panels in backwards...surely not a big fan.

BTW, I can afford to buy aftermarket stuff, and I would have used the PE plates if they were accurate. So I didn't need your condescending lecture on "out of the box" vs. aftermarket.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

J2 Builder......you are so off the mark it's not funny.I'd put my J2 build up against anyone's including yours any day.Your opinion is no better than mine,or anyone else's,and please don't use the "Hard Core" J2 fan as an excuse,we're all "hard core" J2 fans.


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

Felice Navidad!


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Guys this thread was not intended to start a "fight" of wether "PE" is better then "out of the box" both look good. It takes talent to do both. I have done all PE, after market and out of the box. It depends on what is being built, because I have seen all that look good and bad depending on the build. I just wanted to know wether to spend the money on the PE or not. If you look at all of Irwin's stuff it is over sized and cartoony looking that was his view of the future back in the day.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

no comment.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

What he said.


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's pretend it never happened. Use whatever makes you happy...Merry Christmas!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

No Comment


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

He's talking about how I transposed my control panel parts, dyslexia sometimes gets the better of me,so yes you are correct.I am not perfect,don't pretend o be.I also value other's opinions,not condemn them.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I will not weigh in on the mudslinging. I simply have two quick comments to correct some misconceptions:

1) I have never paid, solicited, traded or requested anyone to post positive comments about my products, and I never will.

2) The panels ARE accurate. They are designed directly from blueprints of the off-the-shelf items that were "kitbashed" to create them on the sets, as well as a heck of a lot of study of images of the sets and discussions with several J2 "experts". The colors are also as close as humanly possible without access to the pieces themselves.

Actually, that's not 100% correct: the upper Burroughs panels do not have the correct number of lights. This is due to size limitations of photoetch. Of course, the kit parts have similar limitations.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Easy boys.This is supposed to be a friendly tips,ideas and comments site for modelers.This is not the WWE wrestlers site.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

My opinion & recommendation for what it's worth. Go the pe set, wether you plan to light it or not it is a great addition to a great kit. The thing to consider is it is your build up, unless you have been commissioned. Also unless you plan to have the top hull or part there of removable there is limited viewing angles to see all the interior once it's been buttoned up. That said I still went the pe option. Just remember it is yours for you to enjoy from opening the box to it's final display place on the shelf.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> My opinion & recommendation for what it's worth. Go the pe set, wether you plan to light it or not it is a great addition to a great kit. The thing to consider is it is your build up, unless you have been commissioned. Also unless you plan to have the top hull or part there of removable there is limited viewing angles to see all the interior once it's been buttoned up. That said I still went the pe option. Just remember it is yours for you to enjoy from opening the box to it's final display place on the shelf.


Well said my friend.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Each of you does OUTSTANDING work and build things to be very proud of. You are both very experienced modelers and your model building talents are showcased with every build !
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I will not weigh in on the mudslinging. I simply have two quick comments to correct some misconceptions:
> 
> 1) I have never paid, solicited, traded or requested anyone to post positive comments about my products, and I never will.
> 
> ...


I love your stuff. Always have. I appreciate the opportunity to have quality aftermarket stuff and appreciate your passion for this kind of product, making it as affordable as possible, while still managing to eek out a living. 

When my personal budget permits, I buy your products. Sometimes my budget doesn't permit. ("Stupid budget")--Homer Simpson voice

:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> I love your stuff. Always have. I appreciate the opportunity to have quality aftermarket stuff and appreciate your passion for this kind of product, making it as affordable as possible, while still managing to eek out a living.
> 
> When my personal budget permits, I buy your products. Sometimes my budget doesn't permit. ("Stupid budget")--Homer Simpson voice
> 
> :wave:


Thank you for the kind words, Kinley. While I make these parts to make a living, it's comments like yours that truly make it worthwhile.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Wow...*

This thread has run it's course. Paul has more than enough photos on his website showing the consumer what he will get for his money. Quite a lot of people use his PE, and I do feel it enhances the model, but bickering about it is not only pointless, but rude. 

Thread locked.


----------

